# Lake Washington Lodge in Warwick, ND and Spirti Water Inn?



## qckaddct (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello NoDak Refuge Members, I am in the process of researching a possible a trip to your state to hunt waterfowl 11/3-11/7. I am considering visiting the Devil's Lake region, as well as the south central area (Lehr, Ashley, Carrington, Jamestown, etc). Two lodges I took note of in the north are Lake Washington Lodge in Warwick, ND and Spirti Water Inn Resort in Minnewaukan, ND as they have availability for the dates I'm looking for. Do any of you have any experience with these two lodges?

My understanding is that your whitetail deer season is underway from 11/4 on. What kind of 'clash' or difficulties does a waterfowler have to deal with when the deer season is underway in your state? I know there are plenty of public lands available, but are private land owners more apt to say "no" when asking for permission when the deer season is open? I heard through the grapevine that up towards Devils Lake, a lot of guides have private lands 'locked up' by leases. I am also aware that hunting this late, you may be 'froze out,' but it's the nature of the beast. All and any other info and feedback is welcome.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Deer hunting is alright, just make sure you have orange on when going to and from the spread.

I've stayed at Spirit Water...nothing special, a bed/kitchen/bathroom. I haven't hunted up there in years though, fish fairly often.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Babe Winkleman stayed at LWL. You could send him an email too. 8) or watch his episode

http://www.winkelman.com/videos/outdoor ... a-ducks_41

Best of luck!

http://www.winkelman.com/videos/outdoor ... bombers_59

Based on this video bring Babe Winkleman with you if you go. That guy cant hit a parked car!


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

Spirit Water Inn is under new ownership now and has experienced many upgrades to the cabins in the past year. Glen Delorme Jr. is the new owner and guide. He is a real stand up guy who works hard to make sure his clients succeed. the Duck Commanders stayed at Spirit Water Inn last fall and were guided by Glen, they plan to return again this fall.

As far as hunting during deer season goes you really shouldnt have too much difficulty, i hunted during it last year and it was the best mallard hunting i have ever had. yes you may have some difficulties with permission if the landowners are deer hunting that specific piece of ground that you would like to hunt. however people that are deer hunting are usually hunting wooded farmsteads, windbreaks, or pushing CRP and large sloughs, not wide open wheat or corn fields. Wear your Blaze orange though!!!

As far as guides having everything leased up, that is a bunch of bull. yes there are many guides with large chunks locked up but there are so many fields around here you will have no problem. you just may have to put a few miles on and be willing to stray further than 15 miles from devils lake. I myself have never had a single problem finding fields or getting permission (even when I had my MN plates) and i only moved here a year and a half ago. The best advice i can give you is be willing to put a few miles on and get away from the main surroundings of devils lake.


----------



## qckaddct (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, guys! Love the clips attached! I spoke to Glen on the phone last week. Seemed like a good guy and interested in what I wanted to accomplish on the hunt. He also gave me a deal because my 12 yr old son would be coming along. We'll see what happens as the date gets closer.


----------



## blkopscalls (Sep 4, 2011)

.....


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've always had difficulty during deer season getting permission for waterfowl. Maybe it's just me. Most farmers or their families deer hunt and are fairly protective it seems. But you'll probably find somewhere to get on. Just always frustrating when you find a field that is crazy with birds and the farmer says no because of deer hunting and there's no deer cover within a mile of the field.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

slough said:


> Just always frustrating when you find a field that is crazy with birds and the farmer says no because of deer hunting and there's no deer cover within a mile of the field.


Ditto - nothing like getting turned down on a FLAT, WIDE OPEN field b/c it MAY spook deer miles away. But it's their sandbox so whatdoyado.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Very true.

As a friend of mine put it once: "It seems like farmers think that deer are holy creatures." Don't take this as bashing but many are pretty protective during deer season. I probably would be too if I owned land.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

slough said:


> Very true.
> 
> As a friend of mine put it once: "It seems like farmers think that deer are holy creatures." Don't take this as bashing but many are pretty protective during deer season. I probably would be too if I owned land.


Until winter when there are 300 deer behind the barn eating up all their cattle feed. Then they're pretty quick to spout off about "those darn deer," and call the G&F about depredation... oke:


----------



## blkopscalls (Sep 4, 2011)

The Duck Commander didn't stay at Spirit Water Inn last year...... They stayed at the old Webster School house..... WATCH THE SHOW!!!! Someone is pumping Spirit Water Inn with more lies....... WATCH THE SHOW...


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

ive stayed at spirit water every year for the last 10 years. never had a problem with credit card or price. biggest problems were getting a croc pot and some garbage bags for the cleaning shack. ive stayed in the red and water tower cottages. like some other guys said its a room with a kitchen and beds. what more do you need tho. only famous people ive ever seen there was cliff lees dad and brother. they laughed when i told them cliff lee could suck it. it was 2008 and cliff was supposed to pitch agasint the sox in one of the last games of the year. he got pulled cuz of a stiff neck, but would have probably won the game. the threw in some aaa guy and they trampled all over him. we all know that the sox and twins played the first game 163 and thome hit the homer to win 1 zip. anyways they thought it was funny. thats my two cents on swi. i think they are pretty booked tho i had a hard time getting a room and i called a few months ago. alot of construction going on again this year and most of the workers are booked in there


----------



## blkopscalls (Sep 4, 2011)

Kris.... What's up my man.... Long time no see.... We quit staying there when I had to make 2 claims on my credit card against them 2 years in a row and when things started disappearing from the Helberg house when we stayed there.... We actually watched the maid steal BBQ sauce AND a bottle of Crown Reserve.... First they overcharged my card by $1800 in '09.... Then last year (the next year) I canceled my reservations with them 45 days ahead of the stay to stay somewhere else and they charged a deposit for half the stay using the credit card info from the YEAR BEFORE..... AFTER I canceled..... They sent some trumped up paperwork to the credit card company saying they mailed me all this info that they didn't.... Anyway Visa handled it but I would never stay there again even if it was FREE.... You wouldn't believe the lies they were spewing to the credit card company..... I don't know who is pumping them on here about Phil, Jase, Willie, and Jeb staying there but if you watch the show they didn't stay at Spirit Water Inn they stayed at Webster in an old scholl house.... AND they didn't get guided either..... They went hunting with friends... Watch the show....


----------

